# Squid - Name Error: The domain name does not exist [solved]

## tuxian

Hallo,

squid bringt mich zur Weißglut.

Will ihn als transparenten proxy betreiben, das hat auch schon mal funktioniert, jetzt gehts aber nicht mehr.

Wenn ich den Proxy im Browser einstelle dann funktioniert es, aber das sollte bei einem transparenten proxy ja nicht notwendig sein. Wenn ich in firefox "direkte Verbindung wähle dann kommt":

 *Quote:*   

> Während des Versuches, den URL
> 
> http://www.google.at/
> 
> zu laden, trat der folgende Fehler auf:
> ...

 

An was kann das nur liegen.

Meine squid.conf:

```
http_port 192.168.0.253:8080

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?

acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?

no_cache deny QUERY

cache_dir ufs /var/cache/squid 5000 16 25

maximum_object_size 300000 KB

emulate_httpd_log on

forwarded_for off

refresh_pattern                 ^ftp:   43200   20%     43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern                 ^gopher:        43200   0%      43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.jpg   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.gif   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.tif   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.bmp   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.png   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.tar   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.tar.gz   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.tgz   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern         -i      \.tar.bz2   43200   100%    43200   reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern                 windowsupdate.com/.*\.(cab|exe)         43200   100%    43200    reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern                 download.microsoft.com/.*\.(cab|exe)    43200   100%    43200    reload-into-ims

refresh_pattern                 .       20160   50%     43200

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0

acl homenet src 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0

acl manager proto cache_object

acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255

acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8

acl SSL_ports port 443 563

acl Safe_ports port 80

acl Safe_ports port 21

acl Safe_ports port 443 563

acl Safe_ports port 70

acl Safe_ports port 210

acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535

acl Safe_ports port 280

acl Safe_ports port 488

acl Safe_ports port 591

acl Safe_ports port 777

acl Safe_ports port 901

acl purge method PURGE

acl CONNECT method CONNECT

http_access allow manager localhost

http_access deny manager

http_access allow purge localhost

http_access deny purge

http_access deny !Safe_ports

http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

http_access allow all

http_reply_access allow all

icp_access allow all

httpd_accel_host virtual

httpd_accel_port 80

httpd_accel_with_proxy on

httpd_accel_uses_host_header on

httpd_accel_single_host on

visible_hostname xxxxx
```

Last edited by tuxian on Thu Mar 24, 2005 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## R4miu5

ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber ich habe meinen dns server in meiner /etc/resolv.conf einstellen müssen

----------

## tuxian

Die /etc/resolv.conf passt. Am Client und am Server.

OT: Hey Mödling ist ja gar nicht weit weg von mir.

----------

## stream

bei squid musst du vor dem starten in der resolv.conf den oder die richtigen dns server eintragen

squid holt sich beim starten aus der resolv.conf die ips der dns server

(einfach nur die resolv.conf ohne restart von squid bringt nichts)

----------

## tuxian

Ja das weiß ich schon.

meine resolv.conf schau so aus:

```
nameserver 195.58.160.194

nameserver 195.58.161.12
```

Am Client und am Server.

Muss doch passen oder?

das "search blabla.com" oder "domain blabla.com" brauch ich doch nicht, oder?

----------

## stream

nimm mal httpd_accel_single_host on  auf deiner squid.conf raus 

bzw stetz es auf off

----------

## tuxian

vielen Dank jetzt funktionierts, du bist mein Held  :Wink: 

Kannst du mir bitte erklären was die Option bewirkt, danke!

----------

## stream

 *Quote:*   

> If you are running Squid as an accelerator and have a single backend server then set this to on. This causes Squid to forward the request to this server regardless of what any redirectors or Host headers says.
> 
> Leave this at off if you have multiple backend servers, and use a redirector (or host table or private DNS) to map the requests to the appropriate backend servers.
> 
> See also redirect_rewrites_host_header

 

http://www.ysn.ru/docs/squid/conf/httpd_accelerator.htm

----------

## tuxian

Okay vielen Dank nochmals.

----------

